

VIM cheat sheet for programmers - rajeshvaya
http://itechtalks.blogspot.com/2011/09/vim-cheat-sheet-for-programmers.html

======
reemrevnivek
Duplicate of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2977335>

The post references the original source
(<http://michael.peopleofhonoronly.com/vim/>), but provides nothing new.

